# Puppy came with adult food (Eukanuba premium performance 30/20). Switch to puppy food?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We, too, were concerned with rapid growth, and our puppy also came to us with adult food, which she was being free fed (and NOT digesting properly). 

We transitioned her gradually to a large breed puppy formula, divided into a minimum of three meals per day, as is generally recommended until at least 6 months of age. 

We added additional servings on "hungry days" which typically preceded a growth spurt. She reliably self-regulates, so I've so far never worried about over-feeding.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(That said, your puppy's weight gain doesn't sound abnormal to me at all. Peggy easily gained 1 - 2 lbs per week her first couple of months.)


----------



## kdbgr (Dec 1, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We, too, were concerned with rapid growth, and our puppy also came to us with adult food, which she was being free fed (and NOT digesting properly).
> 
> We transitioned her gradually to a large breed puppy formula, divided into a minimum of three meals per day, as is generally recommended until at least 6 months of age.
> 
> We added additional servings on "hungry days" which typically preceded a growth spurt. She reliably self-regulates, so I've so far never worried about over-feeding.


Thanks for the reply. I think I will transition her to puppy food gradually starting today

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Now let's see some photos of that puppy! Welcome


----------

